# NIGHT ON BIKE 19.-20.07.2014 Radevormwald



## manutebol (28. März 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

kann mir jemand Auskunft über die diesjährige Streckenführung (Karte etc.)der o. g. Veranstaltung geben???
Ich finde auf der HP nur das Höhenprofil sowie die Angabe der Streckenlänge von ca. 11,5 km....
Wer kann mir etwas sagen, evtl. GPSies, OpenStreetMap etc. auch gerne.
Habe gestern schon mal auf der Homepage der Veranstaltung meine Frage geäußert aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort...

Danke schon mal....

Gruss Tim


----------



## Jägermeister85 (5. April 2014)

Meine vom Veranstalter die Info bekommen zu haben, dass der genaue Verlauf erst kurz vorm Rennen bekannt gegeben wird, da es wohl teilweise über Privatgelände geht. 
Es soll wohl auch im gegensatz zu letztes jahr über den Marktplatz gehen, wo ne Live Bühne steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (27. Juni 2014)

Mich würde auch interessieren ob der Kurs SSP tauglich mit welcher Übersetzung ist.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (11. Juli 2014)

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob man bei einem 2er Team - "Parkplatz" genug Platz hat um vor einen Bus noch ein 3x3m Pavillion zu stellen. 

Gruß Datt Vieh


----------



## muschi (11. Juli 2014)

Ich kann bei Interesse einen Solostartplatz anbieten.
Bitte PN


----------



## EDA (14. Juli 2014)

Ich finde noch nicht einmal die Homepage zu dem Rennen. Könnt ihr mir den Link zusenden? Kann ich da spontan mitfahren? Bin nämlich zufällig in Prag über das Wochenende.


----------



## gelöschter User (14. Juli 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> Ich finde noch nicht einmal die Homepage zu dem Rennen. Könnt ihr mir den Link zusenden? Kann ich da spontan mitfahren? Bin nämlich zufällig in Prag über das Wochenende.



http://www.night-on-bike.de


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (17. Juli 2014)

Hab echt keine vorstellung wie das da ablaufen soll. Am liebsten würde ich ein kleines Zelt aufschlagen. Keine ahnung ob das möglich ist.


----------



## gelöschter User (17. Juli 2014)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hab echt keine vorstellung wie das da ablaufen soll. Am liebsten würde ich ein kleines Zelt aufschlagen. Keine ahnung ob das möglich ist.



Die Karte für die Plätze wurde ja veröffentlich.Da ist auch ein kleiner Zeltplatz verzeichnet !!!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (17. Juli 2014)

Ah, guter Hinweis. Ob es auch Strom an den 2er Stellplätzen gibt?


----------



## gelöschter User (17. Juli 2014)

Zur Not fragste jemanden ob er ein Cougar dabei hat und mal kräftig reintritt danach brauch er sich net mehr aufwärmen *haha*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelöschter User (17. Juli 2014)

Achse ist jemand im Vorjahr dort gefahren ? Brauch man zwingend eine Federgabel ??? oder eher als smoothy ???


----------



## PirateW (19. Juli 2014)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Ah, guter Hinweis. Ob es auch Strom an den 2er Stellplätzen gibt?



Also wenn ich bis dato die Hinweise von der Strecke richtig vernommen habe, gibt es gar keinen Strom ausserhalb dieser Halle


----------



## Ravega (20. Juli 2014)

Ergebnisse?


----------



## gelöschter User (20. Juli 2014)

Rennen vorbei und nix von Ergebnisse zu sehen ….

Facebookseite ist ja auch nur eher sporadisch ….

Ja das ist noch Verbesserungswürdig ! 

Live Tracking müssen sie halt paar Euro mehr ausgeben für Zeitnahme


----------



## manutebol (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo...

über die Seite von MikaTiming konnte man doch die LiveTrackingZeiten einsehen......
Und die Ergebnisse sind doch dort auch zu finden....


----------



## Energie1983 (23. Juli 2014)

Moin. Auf der night on bike Homepage ist seit Sonntag nachmittag ein link zu den Ergebnissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdemski (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hier gibt's von mir noch ein paar Fotos vom Event:

https://flic.kr/s/aHsjZT8mvM

Vielleicht entdeckt sich ja jemand.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (24. Juli 2014)

Wie so oft haben wir einen kleinen Bericht geschrieben und einen Link mit vielen Bildern. Uns hat es richtig Spaß gemacht und die Strecke wurde von Moni und mir als sehr gute Mischung für ein Stundenrennen empfunden.  HIER GEHTS ZUM BERICHT UND DEN BILDERN


----------



## manutebol (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo....

mal eine Frage an die Teilnehmer von 2014....
die Höhenmeter pro Runde... waren die so ca. 170- 180Hm?????!
und die Rundenlänge 9,7 bis 9,8 km lang war????

jetzt der Blick in die Glaskugel: wird die Streckenführung 2015 auch so sein???


always good ride

Tim


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (25. Juli 2014)

Tachchen!

Auf den Fotos und den Videos sieht man, dass die Strecke teils über öffentliche Straßen geht. Da stehen geparkte Autos auf der Strecke, einmal sieht man in einem Video sogar eins hinterher fahren. Aus meiner Sicht ist das ein absolutes NoGo, schließlich findet da ein Rennen statt, in dem es sicher phasenweise auch mal was heißer her geht, man kopfmäßig sowieso schon gut beschäftigt ist und ich persönlich in so einer Situation dann nicht auch noch auf Unbeteiligte Rücksicht nehmen wollen muss. Da das bereits aus der Ausschreibung hervorging, habe ich letztlich nicht teilgenommen.

Wie habt Ihr das als Teilnehmer empfunden? Habt ihr von irgendwelchen Problemen dbzgl. gehört oder stelle ich mir das schlimmer vor, als es tatsächlich war?


@salatbauchvieh :
Wieder mal ein schöner Bericht. Vielen Dank dafür, da les' ich immer gerne mit.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (25. Juli 2014)

@Kurvenjaeger  : Hatte auch 2 Autos auf der Straße, aber nie das Gefühl von Gefahr. Es standen überall Servicekräfte an den Straßen. Dort wo Autos geparkt standen, hatten die Biker NIE Platzprobleme. Ganz im Gegenteil, Nachts über eine leere Hauptstraße mit 50 Sachen zu bügeln hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Kurz vor dem Marktplatz gab es einige Straßenecken ohne Streckenposten, dort sollte es, wenn man sich an den "rechts" -Verkehr gehalten hat aber auch keine Probleme gegeben haben. 

Um also auf deine Frage einzugehen: Moni und ich haben uns zu keinem Zeitpunkt von dem Verkehr bedroht oder gestört gefühlt. 

Danke fürs Lob

Gruß datt Vieh


----------



## salatbauchvieh (25. Juli 2014)

@manutebol  : Ich hoffe auf keine Änderung an der Strecke, ich fand die Mischung aus Trail, Wald,Wiese, Asphalt und Fanfesten für ein 14 Stundenrennen sehr gelungen. Strecke war so um die 10 Kilometer, Höhenmeter müssten weniger gewesen sein.


----------



## jo7840 (25. Juli 2014)

@Kurvenjaeger 
Ich war auch dabei und muss sagen, dass ich mich nie unsicher gefühlt habe auf der strecke auch wenn in der tat Autos da waren.


----------



## Christer (25. Juli 2014)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> @Kurvenjaeger  : Hatte auch 2 Autos auf der Straße, aber nie das Gefühl von Gefahr. Es standen überall Servicekräfte an den Straßen. Dort wo Autos geparkt standen, hatten die Biker NIE Platzprobleme.



Haben sich die "Servicekräfte" immer versteckt? Ich habe im Bereich des Straßenverkehrs nur einen davon gesehen. An der Überfahrt vom Marktplatz zum Teamlager/Schule stand ein einziger Posten auf der Straße, aber auch nur weil dort ja die Straße ständig von Fahrern überquert wurde. Auf dem Stück von der Schule/Teamlager über die Hauptstraße runter am Friedhof vorbei zum ersten Waldstück "Funny Wood", ging es ein paar km über eine ganz normale Hauptstraße mit Fußgängerüberweg ect. Wenn dort ein paar ältere Damen am Fußgängerüberweg die Straße überqueren wollten, hätte man als Fahrer während des Rennens ganz normal anhalten müssen. In der Ausschreibung zu dem Rennen, stand aber auch drin, dass man sich normal an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten muss. Bei einem richtigen Mountainbike Rundstrecken Rennen, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass die Strecke komplett gesperrt und gesichert ist. Das ist ja auch kein Etappen Rennen wie die bike Transalp oder anderen Etappen Rennen und selbst bei den Etappen Rennen werden meistens die Straßen gesperrt.

Da gut 60% der gesamten Strecke über ganz normale Straßen mit normalen Straßenverkehr ging, musste man sich dort überall an die Straßenverkehrsordnung halten. 

Unsicher musste man sich auch nicht unbedingt fühlen, aber ein Rennen auf einer komplett abgesperrten Strecke macht doch etwas mehr Spaß.


----------



## Energie1983 (25. Juli 2014)

Moin, 

erst mal zur Strecke: laut unseren Tachos hatte die Strecke ca. 10,5KM mit ca. 180hm Das ganze haben wir mit 2 unterschiedlichen Geräten gemessen.

Ich fand das Verhältniss von Gelände zu Straße sehr ausgewogen, zumal ein Großteil der Asphaltierten Strecke über "Feldwege" ging, und die Trails für ein Jedermann Nachtrennen sehr flowig!

Die Straßen waren doch, bis auf die große Kreuzung direkt nach dem Start und die kleinen Gassen um den Markt, alle mit Ordnern abgesichert bzw mit Barken abgesperrt, oder irre ich mich da? Selbst in Ispingrade, nach dem "arschlochberg" stand ne Absperrung...

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Jägermeister85 (25. Juli 2014)

Ich fand die Strecke auch sehr gelungen, einzig die Ausfahrt vom Fahrerlager zum ersten Trail und die Zufahrt zum Marktplatz hätten vielleicht etwas schöner gestaltet werden können.
Unsicher wegen Autos auf der Strecke fühlte ich mich nie und als Solofahrer war ich lange auf der Strecke , da bin ich von aderen Veranstaltungen schlimmeres gewohnt.
Man muss sich auch vor Augen halten, dass das dieses Jahr die erste "richtige" Durchführung dieser Veranstaltung war und das Startgeld mit 30,- auch echt günstig ausfiel.

Gruß Jägermeister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (25. Juli 2014)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


> Ich fand die Strecke auch sehr gelungen, einzig die Ausfahrt vom Fahrerlager zum ersten Trail und die Zufahrt zum Marktplatz hätten vielleicht etwas schöner gestaltet werden können.



Genau das Stück meine ich auch. Also zwischen Schule/Fahrerlager und dem ersten Waldstück (Funny Wood).




Energie1983 schrieb:


> Die Straßen waren doch, bis auf die große Kreuzung direkt nach dem Start und die kleinen Gassen um den Markt, alle mit Ordnern abgesichert bzw mit Barken abgesperrt, oder irre ich mich da? Selbst in Ispingrade, nach dem "arschlochberg" stand ne Absperrung...



Ich glaube da irrst Du dich.

Wo stand denn auf der Hauptstraße zwischen der Schule und dem ersten Waldstück (an dem Friedhof vorbei) auch nur ein Ordner? Da war doch auch rein gar nichts gesperrt. Die Rennstrecke führte ganz normalen durch den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr. Auf der Strecke befanden sich sogar noch zwei Fußgängerüberwege ("Zebrastreifen"). Da hätte jeder Fahrer anhalten müssen, wenn dort Fußgänger über die Straßen gehen wollten.

Die Strecke war insgesamt sicher sehr schön. Genauso wie der ganze Ort Radevormwald. Man muss auch hoch anerkennen, dass sich so eine nette Gemeinde die Mühes eines solchen Rennens macht. Dann auch noch für die wirklich geringe Startgebühr.

Aber es war eben keine wirklich abgesperrte Rennstrecke.


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (26. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Eindrücke!

Wenn ich das alles so lese, habe ich für mich definitiv die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Sich sicher zu fühlen ist eine Sache, sicher zu sein dann doch noch eine andere. Aber ich denke, das hängt auch ganz stark von der Einstellung ab, mit der man an so eine Veranstaltung ran geht. Wenn die Teilnehmer das, so wie hier, schon vorher wissen, können sie sich ja drauf einstellen (sofern man sich damit anfreunden kann) und eine offensichtlich schöne Veranstaltung erleben.

Also, schön dass alles gut gegangen ist und ihr Spaß an der Sache hattet.


----------



## Energie1983 (26. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube da irrst Du dich.
Wo stand denn auf der Hauptstraße zwischen der Schule und dem ersten Waldstück (an dem Friedhof vorbei) auch nur ein 
Ich glaube da irrst Du dich.

Wo stand denn auf der Hauptstraße zwischen der Schule und dem ersten Waldstück (an dem Friedhof vorbei) auch nur ein Ordner? Da war doch auch rein gar nichts gesperrt. Die Rennstrecke führte ganz normalen durch den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr. 

Das Stück meinte ich, wollt nur grad die große Kreuzung hervorheben!


Würde nicht beim briefing gesagt das die Straßen dort gesperrt sein sollten?!


----------



## Christer (26. Juli 2014)

Energie1983 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde nicht beim briefing gesagt das die Straßen dort gesperrt sein sollten?!



Nur bei der Einführungsrunde wurde dort der Verkehr (der von unten kam) kurz durch einen privaten Motorradfahrer angehalten, weil bei der ersten Runde sehr viele Fahrer auf der Strecke waren. Richtig gesperrt war aber auch bei der Einführungsrunde rein gar nichts. Auch nicht in der ersten Runde nicht. Das musst Du doch selber gesehen haben! Da fuhren ganz normal Autos über die Straßen (und haben an den Parkstreifen der Straße rechts und links ganz normal ein und ausgeparkt), liefen Fußgänger über die Gehwege und Straßen, einfach alles ganz normal wie jeden Tag.


----------



## Energie1983 (26. Juli 2014)

Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst... hatte n paar mal ein Auto hinter mir! 

Muss nur ehrlich sagen das ich die Gefahr gar nicht wahrgenommen hab, wobei sie (selbst auf nebenstrassen) recht hoch war...


----------

